# Merlin Generator



## guest (30. Nov 2006)

Ich habe Merlin Generator benutzt um ein Gef-Editor zu generieren. 
1.emf-model erstellt
2.gefgenmodel erstellt
3. dann wollte ich gef-editor generieren, aber es wurde nur teilweise gemacht und sieht am Ende so aus:
  - shapes.gef
     - src
       - shapes.gef (package ist leer)
  + JRE System Library...
  + Plug-In Dependencies
    build.properties
    plugin.properties
    plugin.xml
Wo sind icons und die Packages shapes.editparts, shapes.editparts.policies usw.? 
Dann habe ich versucht mit Update Classpath und habe folgenden Warnungs bekommen:
Referenced class "shapes.gef.ShapesGefPlugin" in attribute "contributionClass" is not on the plug-in classpath.
Referenced resource "icons/full/obj16/.gif in attribute icon cannot be found.
The folder "icons/" does not exist in the workspace.

Fuer jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar!!!!


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2006)

Ich hab Merlin nie benutzt, darum kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, aber eine Frage hätte ich da mich das Thema interessiert.
Was ist an Merlin besser/anders/schlechter als an GMF bzw. warum hast du dich für Merlin entschieden?


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2006)

Es sah so aus, ob Merlin einfacher als GMF ist. Hast Du mit GMF gearbeitet? Gibt's ein gutes Tutorial dafuer? Merlin hat ein einfaches Tutorial, der aber leider nicht ganz ausfuehrlich ist.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2006)

Ja, mit GMF hab ich gearbeitet. Es ist schon kompliziert, dafür aber auch extrem mächtig.
Die Dokumentation ist zwar vorhanden, aber für Eclipse Verhältnisse noch etwas dünn.
Es gibt einige Tutorials und Beispiele. Dann gibt's noch ein paar Dinge in der Eclipse-Help und im Wiki.
Außerdem hat die iX gerade einen 2 teiligen Bericht über EMF/GMF/GEF gemacht, ob der aus technischer Sicht jedoch sehr hilfreich ist wage ich zu Bezweifeln (hab bis jetzt nur den ersten Teil gelesen).


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2006)

Wie funktioniert GMF? Wird erst emf -model erstellt und dann mit Hilfe von GMF kann man gef-editor erstellen oder?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2006)

Ja, nachdem du ein Ecore Modell hast erzeugst du dir 
1. .gmfgraph Hier werden deine Figures definiert
2. .gmftool damit legst du die Werkezeuge für die Palette fest
3. .gmfmap damit wird das Ecore Modell auf die Definitionen gemappet
Daraus wir dann die .gmfgen erzeugt, die dir EMF-like Code generiert.


----------



## Iiche (3. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin absoluter java newbi  :roll: und versuche seit heute morgen gmf einigermassen umzusetzen..
kann jemand bitte genauer sagen was sind ecore modelle und wie kann man sie erzeugen bzw. besorgen?

danke euch


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2006)

Lies dir dazu die EMF Hilfe durch. Es gibt viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten ein ecore Modell zu erzeugen.
Aber ehrlich gesagt halte ich ich das Eclipse Framework im Allgemeinen, und EMF/GMF/GEF im Speziellen für einen Java-Newcomer für viel zu schwierig  :?


----------



## Gast (4. Dez 2006)

Hallon Wildcard, 

jetzt habe ich GMF benutzt. Alles war ok, bis ich gmfgen generiert habe. Jetzt habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Problems were encountered in mapping defintion

Reason
Diagnosis of
org.eclipse.gmf.mappings.impl.MappingImll@1f10c35{platform:/resource/library/model/library.gmfmap#//@nodes.0/@ownnerChild/@labelMapping.0}' must be set

org.eclipse.gmf.mappings.impl.MappingImll@12554d5{platform:/resource/library/model/library.gmfmap#//@nodes.1/@ownnerChild/@labelMapping.0}' must be set

Kannst du mir helfen  ;-((


----------



## Wildcard (4. Dez 2006)

Hört sich so an als stimmt was mit deinem mapping nicht. Hast du das mal validieren lassen?


----------



## Gast (4. Dez 2006)

Das stimmte (wahrscheinlich) ;-)) Ich habe alles mal neu gemacht und dann konnte ich gmfgen generieren. 
Dann habe ich so gemacht:
run -> Eclipse Application-> New Project->New Examples ...
und ich dachte es kommt dann meine Model (also Shape Model). Das hatte ich aber nicht zur Verfuegung ;-((
Dann habe ich wieder in Entwicklungsumgebung Diagramcode generiert (mit Generate diagram code) und jetzt habe ich solche Fehlermeldungen:
'assert' should not be used as an idntifier, since it is a reserved keyword from source level 1.4 on
assert cannot be resolved

Habe ich wieder was falsch gemacht oder ist es normal und ich muss jetzt JAVA-code anpassen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## WieselAc (4. Dez 2006)

hab zwar keine ahnung von gmf aber assert musst du normalerweise noch unter window "einstellen".

EDIT:


window->preferences->java->compiler


----------



## Wildcard (4. Dez 2006)

Hast du einen Identifier erstellt der assert heißt?  ???:L


----------



## Gast (5. Dez 2006)

Nein, ich habe absolut nichts gemacht. Das hat GMF generiert!


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2006)

Hmm, du scheinst mit beiden Tools nicht viel Glück zu haben. Schau mal ob du das händisch korrigieren kannst, sagt mir spontan mal gar nichts.


----------



## Gast (5. Dez 2006)

protected CommandResult doExecuteWithResult(IProgressMonitor progressMonitor, IAdaptable info) {
//assert null != edgeAdaptor : "Null child in ShapeReorientConnectionViewCommand"; //$NON-NLS-1$
    Edge edge = (Edge) getEdgeAdaptor().getAdapter(Edge.class);
    //assert null != edge : "Null edge in ShapeReorientConnectionViewCommand"; //$NON-NLS-1$

    View tempView = edge.getSource();
    edge.setSource(edge.getTarget());
    edge.setTarget(tempView);

    return CommandResult.newOKCommandResult();
  }

Das hat GMF generiert und ich habe alle Zeile mit assert auskommentiert. Jetzt lauft alles.


----------



## Gast (8. Dez 2006)

Hallo Wildcard,

Ich habe jetzt wieder ein Problem ;-(
Weisst Du, wo finde ich Dokus fuer Java Interface Annotation.
Ich beschreibe mein Model durch Java Interface, finde aber kein Doku fuer tag @model. 

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

Ich kann da ausser dem winzigen Abschnitt im Tutorial auch nichts finden.
Ich hab das immer über XML-Schema gemacht, kann ich dir also leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Guest (13. Mrz 2007)

Iiche hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin absoluter java newbi  :roll: und versuche seit heute morgen gmf einigermassen umzusetzen..
> kann jemand bitte genauer sagen was sind ecore modelle und wie kann man sie erzeugen bzw. besorgen?
> 
> danke euch


----------

